# Maiden Fattie Voyage ("Philly" Fattie)



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Feb 10, 2019)

After reading all the great posts on here, and some great guidance from gmc2003's 2 part posts, I figured trying something new would fit Super Bowl Sunday perfectly. And as it turned out, it gave us the perfect excuse to turn the game off at the end of the 2nd =) Anyway I figured that a Philly "cheesesteak" fattie would be a fun first stab.


Started with a 80/20 ground beef roll, and laid down an overlapping first layer of provolone slices.


I saw the idea of making some of the filling spreadable from another fellow who posted a similar fattie on here in the last few months, so I borrowed it. Diced up a yellow onion, a small green bellpepper, and a jalapeno for some kick. I sweat the veggies in a pan briefly, then whipped them into some cream cheese with a food processor, and spread the mixture out evenly over where I laid the provolone slices down, and got it rolled.


rolled up, and tightly wrapped, back in the fridge until I was done with the bacon weave, then put it's bacon jacket on and fridged over night.


Ran it at 250deg for about 3.5-4 hours, and came off looking like a log of meat heaven. Tasted just as good.




I have a couple things I'll want to do different on the filling next time, but all in all really turned out great, and was a big hit. As always thanks for the content shared on here, and the help!

-Andrew


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks perfect!!


----------



## shoebe (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## normanaj (Feb 10, 2019)

I saw Maiden in the title and I got all excited!

Looks good!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Hold on, the guy who just did this can roll the fatties and I can't...<I guess being born in the late 80's left out some vital knowledge related to the 60's and 70's I needed! ;) >

Looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks Mighty Tasty from the Den, Andrew!!
Real Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks Fellas! Didn't even know what a fattie was until I joined SMF, so big tip of the hat to the community! =)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Well for some one who doesn't know what they were you sure beat me on making one. Mine are sort of flopped together and I call it a day ;)


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 10, 2019)

Maiden voyage looks like a complete success. Haven't made a fatty in many years. Got plans for putting one together tomorrow and do it along with Dino balls.  I have never done the weave, I've just always wrapped. May try, with any luck it will look as nice as yours. Will see if picture worthy.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Maiden voyage looks like a complete success. Haven't made a fatty in many years. Got plans for putting one together tomorrow and do it along with Dino balls.  I have never done the weave, I've just always wrapped. May try, with any luck it will look as nice as yours. Will see if picture worthy.



When you do the weave, run a rolling pin over it before wrapping. Helps get it nice and smoothed down :)


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Feb 10, 2019)

I mostly did the weave because I was worried about a blowout with such an already soft filling, but it really stuck to the roll nicely and added an enjoyable "skin" to it. That said, i do think next time I might try 2, and do one without a woven wrap, and subbing ground beef with ground pork. I'm excited because it seems like with something like this, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Pretty darned good looking.... Your hooked line and sinker.... Like


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 10, 2019)

Good job looks awesome


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 11, 2019)

Man that's a fantastic looking fatty. Nicely Done.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice looking fattie Andrew!
Especially since it was your first!!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2019)

Put the Dino Balls together yesterday






Put the fatty together this morning ( with my 1st time weave )









Seasoned both with Jeff's rub.
Lumberjack Competition Blend (cherry,oak,hickory)
Pulled @ 165°
Tossed under broiler for a bit to Crispin bacon


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 15, 2019)

What did you stuff inside 

 Winterrider
 ?


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 15, 2019)

Perfection son!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 15, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> What did you stuff inside
> 
> Winterrider



Sauted onions, garlic, porta Bella mushrooms, jalapenos, red peppers,and browned hashbrowns. After folding together, realized I had forgot the 3 pepper cheese. Duh...


----------

